# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfen in Korfu / Griechenland

## Andrea-Chalikounas

JOBANGEBOT: Fr unsere Windsurfschule in Korfu suchen wir fr die Sommersaison 2019 dringend lizenzierte(n) Windsurflehrer/in. Wunderschner Spot, nettes Team, geile Insel! Vielleicht kennt jemand jemanden...www.surfcentercorfu.com

----------

